# Pin Oak or Willow Oak?



## dannyray (Dec 31, 2007)

I have several of these on my place.  Long thin leaves and produces LOTS of tiny acorns.  The locals call them Pin Oaks but after doing some online and book research I am led to believe more correctly that they are Willow Oaks.  Is there such a thing as a Pin Oak or is this just a name that came about in some locations to refer to another type of Oak?


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 31, 2007)

They are Willow Oaks.  You will often read where Woodyites refer to an aboundance of "Pin Oak" acorns on their hunting grounds.  The fact remains that Pin Oaks do not occur naturally in GA.
The exception to this rule would be in rare instances where true Pin Oaks might be planted as part of landscaping or as street trees.


----------



## dannyray (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you.  Its nice to know what they really are.  

There are several 15 foot high or so in the 30 acre clearcut that the loggers left.  They should really take off now with the reduced competetion!!


----------



## deedly (Dec 31, 2007)

There is a willow oak on our farm and I measured around its trunk @30 feet. Actually I think three very young trees merged together when they first started growing and now look as if they are one tree.  Regardless it is HUGE


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 31, 2007)

Pin oak looks just like a red oak


----------

